# Odd response....



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I was predator calling and had no luck with electronic and started calling my mouse squeeker to add something new and wouldnt ya know it a skunk comes strolling across the feild? Whats up with that i didnt think they were predatory??


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They'll eat mice,raid game bird nests, eat dead stuff. Little monsters are eating machines.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep....smelly little bastages....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They'll eat anything they can get ahold of.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

About like a raccoon or opossum. They would much rather eat a dying animal than have to work for a meal.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Should have i shot it? I was so in shock in the moment i didnt know what to do. What would have i done with it if i shot it i cant imagine the pelts are any better smelling then they are


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot him if he was to close, of coarse I wouldn't want to jump up and rum either....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Given the opportunity, they will kill and eat most anything. Hard to kill too! Considered by some a WMD! You should feel lucky, I have never called in a skunk, just added that to my bucket list. So what you're saying is, in order to call skunk, I need a squeaker?


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure it was my first time and wasnt even trying but yes indeed thats what i called him in with a mouse squeaker mouth call..... like i said it shocked me im gunna shoot him next time and as for range.. he was around 50-75 yards he didnt come real ffar out of the tree line befor darting back in. I used a very frantic load constand noise and went in from a quiet squeek to a lot pannic squeek i thought it might be a small fox or a raccoon at first but when i glassed him in my scope there he was!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

normally a nocturnal animal, I will go out of my way to dispatch a skunk in the daylight hours. We have killed four skunks in the last two years on the kid's 40 acres in the day time and three of the four tested positive for rabies.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> I was predator calling and had no luck with electronic and started calling my mouse squeeker to add something new and wouldnt ya know it a skunk comes strolling across the feild? Whats up with that i didnt think they were predatory??


 They arent---its natures way of telling you your calling stinks


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL well if i STINK that bad i might need to find something new to hunt


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad you took it the right way, was all in fun buddy!


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

It was a good one i have to say....never would have thought of it myself lol


----------

